# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall v.2 beta

## HATTIFNATTOR

Компания Jetico проводит публичное бета тестирования 2й версии Jetico Personal Firewall. Текущий релиз - 2.0.0.10



 *Подробнее*

 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

